Ask HN: How did you first discover HN? - siruncledrew
======
rmason
At any given time I track a half dozen people. They're bright and what they're
saying really resonates with me. I read everything they write and watch any
interviews that I can find.

After reading PG's essays he went on my list. I was really busy at the time so
I was behind on my reading and didn't learn about HN's creation for 2-3 weeks.
Joined when I did and it quickly became a daily habit.

------
mtmail
I think it was this article [https://techcrunch.com/2008/03/10/little-known-
hacker-news-i...](https://techcrunch.com/2008/03/10/little-known-hacker-news-
is-my-first-read-every-morning/)

------
DoreenMichele
My oldest son introduced me to the writings of Paul Graham. I'm not quite sure
how that got me to Hacker News, but that was the gateway.

------
enz
I wanted to see the Arc language in production after reading about it.

------
ignorantguy
I found it through my colleague.

